#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-24
<erUSUL> Pici: can you kick neos857 ?
<Pici> erUSUL: I was afk, Is he still being troublesome?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-25
 * P3L|C4N0 saludos
<no0tic> hi jpatrick
 * jpatrick waves at no0tic 
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-27
<Tm_M> hi
<tcpdumpgod> hello all
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<nalioth> hi tcpdumpgod
<tcpdumpgod> How are you?
<nalioth> as starnes* said, we have the lock on #ubuntu* here
<tcpdumpgod> Oh i see... im sorry. :(
<tcpdumpgod> I didnt mean to upset.
<tcpdumpgod> I just wanted to create a chan for advanced problems so that I could help.
<tcpdumpgod> Would you all like the domain www.ubuntugurus.org ?
<tcpdumpgod> I'm not doing anything w/it anyway.
<nalioth> we have a channel for advanced problems
<tcpdumpgod> Oh reeeeeealy?!!
<tcpdumpgod> What is it may I ask?
<nalioth>  #ubuntu-classroom is used by knowledgable folks to bring folks into for one-on-one advanced help
<tcpdumpgod> oh i see..
<tcpdumpgod> Awesome! Thanks nalioth, sorry for the confusion.
<tcpdumpgod> Are we allowed to "chit chat" in here?
<nalioth> you can, if you must
<nalioth> #ubuntu-offtopic has more folks
<nalioth> as does #kubuntu-offtopic
<tcpdumpgod> Dang, how many chan's are there...
 * tcpdumpgod "/lists"'s
<tcpdumpgod> thanks nalioth :)
<tcpdumpgod> WOAH!
 * tcpdumpgod faints
<huats> Hi
<huats> who do I have to ask for an irc cloack since I am an ubuntu member ?
<Tm_T> huats: #ubuntu-ops and mention there also your launchpad page :)
<Tm_T> perhaps also when you were approved or so
<huats> Tm_T: ok thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-28
<jimqode> Can I get an ubuntu cloak?
<arualavi> jimqode: are you an ubuntu member?
<jimqode> arualavi, I'm not sure what that means. I translare for the Turkish team, I triage bugs and I am entitled to 10 cds from shipit. Does that make me one?
<jpatrick> ubotu: tell jimqode about member
<arualavi> jimqode: I think that you should follow this instructions for a generic cloak: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Pici> Chances are, if you don't know if you're an Ubuntu Member, you aren't one.  You need to be approved at one of the Council meetings
<jimqode> Ok. It seems I'm not :) Thanks anyway.
<jpatrick> arualavi: hmm, he already had a generic cloak ;-)
<arualavi> jpatrick: pues no me havia fijado antes :-P
<jpatrick> arualavi: hmm....
 * fetova o/
<jpatrick> Tyczek: hmm, well ubuntu/member/* isn't on the access list so... we can't do much
<Tyczek> jpatrick, oh... allright :]
<jpatrick> Tyczek: #ubuntu-pl right?
<PriceChild> where is this?
<jpatrick> Tyczek: I don't see him...
<Tyczek> jpatrick, yes, he has ban here
<jpatrick> Tyczek: so, problem solved?
<Tyczek> jpatrick, if /silence command will work... it'll be solved :]
<jpatrick> Tyczek: looks like he's not coming back! :)
<Tyczek> jpatrick, I hope :]
<jpatrick> any problems, just tell us here and we'll be on them
<Tyczek> thank you very much
<Tyczek> :)
<Tyczek> see ya
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-29
<ccm> LjL: ping
<jpatrick> ccm: he may be away, may I help you?
<ccm> jpatrick: nothing special, he dropped me a memo according integration #ubuntu-berlin as good as possible in the ubuntu irc channel infrastructure
<ccm> i made some minor changes now (access rights, wiki update, alternate contact) and think that it looks good now
<jpatrick> ccm: hmm, looks ok to me :)
<ccm> jpatrick: fine
<jpatrick> ccm: I'm sure he'll get back to you soon if something is missing :)
<LjL> jpatrick: sounds menacing
<LjL> ccm: thanks, it looks fine, feel free also to hang out here if you want
<LjL> aside from the channel name which should in theory be #ubuntu-de-berlin i guess, but let's pass over that for now (and probably for quite some time)
<jpatrick> LjL: just assuring him you'll be back :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-30
<jpatrick> morning ompaul
<ompaul> jpatrick, morning
<Philip5> anyone in here who are authized to give me a "unaffiliated" user cloak?
<Philip5> or can i do this myself?
<ompaul> Philip5, that would be #freenode and look for staff
<Philip5> ompaul: ok, thanks
<erUSUL> is there an esperanto ubuntu channel ??
<LjL> hmm, not aware of one but let me see
<erUSUL> LjL: the person i was talking to says its empty...
<erUSUL> LjL: #ubuntu-eo list nalioth and Razor-X`` in the access list... it was registered just in case i guess ???
<LjL> erUSUL, well no, i think it was registered because someone actually wanted to make it active... but then it's not uncommon for small channels like that to go lost when the contact loses interest
<erUSUL> LjL: i see  thanks ;)
<LjL> erUSUL: if someone is interested in resurrecting it... they're my guests
<erUSUL> LjL: no; ust courious he was having problems with selecting esperanto as primary language... i suggested asking on the esperanto channel but it is empty so i gave him the launchpad page of esperanto translation he may be able to contact someone trough mail...
 * P3L|C4N0 slds
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda oh dear
<pleia2> oh boy
<no0tic> oh god
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-23
<remix_tj> http://www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Dave/comicpaintingwrong1.png
<remix_tj> :-)
 * Myrtti wonders how that is relevant
<bazhang> remix_tj, please dont paste that here
<remix_tj> doh, wrong tab, sorry :-)
<ubot4> ianto called the ops in #ubuntu-cym ()
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-24
<Myrtti> is ubot3 broken?
<Myrtti> nalioth, is ubot3 broken?
<LjL> since you've already been pinged - nalioth, floodbot3 is down again
<Myrtti> I muted ubot3 in -fi since it's useless as a sack full of two week dead calamari
<popey> yummy
<Myrtti> nomnom
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> meant to say that in here
<nalioth> i'm not sure what y'all are talking about Myrtti
<nalioth> LjL: i'll change where fb3 runs, as it's obviously on the wrong end of a network hub
<nalioth> LjL: it's running, it just isn't here
<LjL> nalioth: yes, there was a pretty big netsplit tonight i think, it might not have realized the server kicked it off
<nalioth> the ubot3 seems to be running fine
<LjL> nalioth: i think it's !info that doesn't work on it
<nalioth> interesting
<Azag> hi
<Azag> I have a ban in ubuntu-es, and I want to get ir out
<Azag> it*
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-25
<jester-> hi
 * Icebuntu yawns 
<Tm_T> Icebuntu: hi how can we help you today?
<Icebuntu> Tm_T:  I don't know I am directed from ubuntu-fi to this channel
<Tm_T> Icebuntu: hmm, can I ask you what would be your purpose to be in that particular channel then?
<Icebuntu> to know people from fi nathing as such though ,,
<Tm_T> you understand finnish?
<Icebuntu> kind of but I am gona learn it soon I was reading how to use it etc ,, but atm I am having exams so I can't do that ..
<Tm_T> Icebuntu: ok, learn finnish first at some point atleast and lets discuss on being that channel then more (:
<Icebuntu> Tm_T:  I was also thinking of getting my credits transferred there for my majors which is like I can't do it becasuse they want me to go though some local exams which are not finish though
<Icebuntu> Tm_T: okey if I have the earge will go in there will a different ip and nick all together thanks for no help tc /...
<Myrtti> so what were you actually planning to do? idle on the channel and pm random people?
<Tm_T> Icebuntu: ban evading means trouble, son (:
<ikonia> Icebuntu: so you are saying your ban evading
<Myrtti> and ban evading is a NO-NO
<ikonia> Icebuntu: you have been warned about this many times
<Myrtti> tsktsk
<Icebuntu> huh I have compter at college at office and my friends place
 * Myrtti is not really disappointed
<ikonia> Icebuntu: if you are unable respect bans I will take this to freenode and lodge a complaint
<ikonia> Icebuntu: ban evading is against freenode policy and has conaisquenes - as you well know
<Icebuntu> ikonia:  lol I won't do that I love you all very much
<ikonia> Icebuntu: I'm not laughing
<Icebuntu> ikonia:  I don wish to hurt any one
<ikonia> Icebuntu: I have made this clear to you before
<Myrtti> Icebuntu: it doesn't matter if you have a computer at college and at your friends place
<Myrtti> if you know you've been banned, then entering the channel is ban evasion
<Myrtti> period
<Icebuntu> Myrtti:  uless you ban all the ip comings from india
<ikonia> Icebuntu: no
<Icebuntu> and from abroad later on
<ikonia> Icebuntu: YOU do not try to enter
<Icebuntu> and from v sat in few days Myrtti
<ikonia> Icebuntu: that is YOUR decision
<ikonia> Icebuntu: am I making myself clear ?
<Myrtti> I seriously cannot believe what I'm reading
<Icebuntu> ikonia:  its not good doing like this I told you will not ack stupid
<ikonia> Icebuntu: that is not what I asked
<ikonia> Icebuntu: you ARE banned - do you understand that yes / no response only please
<Icebuntu> ikonia:  what do you wish to hear
<ikonia> Icebuntu: you ARE banned - do you understand that yes / no response only please
<bazhang> Icebuntu, you passed your last chance.
<ikonia> Icebuntu: you ARE banned - do you understand that yes / no response only please
<LjL> ikonia: that was bazhang speaking
<ikonia> (oops sorry hit enter again)
<Icebuntu> ikonia:  I was not told I was banned
<Myrtti> Icebuntu: the ops of #ubuntu-fi don't understand WHY you want to be on that channel
<ikonia> Icebuntu: yes or no response only
<Icebuntu> ikonia:  I was told I was redirected
<ikonia> Icebuntu: do you know you are banned from #ubuntu-fi
<bazhang> he is trolling / stalking there, as always.
<ikonia> Icebuntu: ok - so if you TRY to get in using any other nick/ip/computer YOU are ban evading by choice
<Myrtti> you are banned and redirected to this channel so we can discuss this behaviour of yours
<Icebuntu> ikonia:  as per of my know with opt I was told I was redirected
<ikonia> Icebuntu: therefore that will become a freenode network isue
<ikonia> Icebuntu: do you understand that if you TRY to get in - you are ban evading
 * Pici thinks that One person should should explain this, not everyone at once.
<bazhang> he knows he is banned.
<ikonia> Icebuntu: and do you understand the consiquences
<ikonia> Philip5: yes, fine
<ikonia> Pici: yes, a fair point
<bazhang> he tries to re-enter
<ikonia> Pici: sorry
<LjL> is this #ubuntu-ops-2?
<Icebuntu> Myrtti:  what is worong with you I told you I am sorry very very sorry you got me all wrong
<Pici> LjL: Its regarding #u-fi
<bazhang> LjL, he refuses to join there.
<LjL> Pici: i know, but it looks like #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> LjL: I know.
<Myrtti> Icebuntu: we don't understand WHY you want to join? there's atleast two people on that channel that have been intimidated either by specifically *your* *stalking* behaviour OR *stalking* in general.
<Icebuntu> Myrtti:  I won't do it ever okey I am not doing it
<Icebuntu> Myrtti:  I am very sorry :(
<Myrtti> the fact that you don't understand Finnish either at all or in limited amounts makes us confused and makes us think that in regard of your behaviour on other channels, the value of giving you access on the channel is nearly or precisely zero
<Icebuntu> ubuntu-fi is not much active also but even still I wanted to be there
<Icebuntu> Myrtti:  I won't be talking there
<Icebuntu> say only if very thing is only english which is like never
<ikonia> Icebuntu: how about respecting the ban and not going in there
<Icebuntu> Myrtti:  okey I am her for a life time I will come on ubuntu-irc and others will request you to allow me later on
<Icebuntu> here ^^ --> her
<Icebuntu> and some other time will request for the same later on as days gos by --. to allow me later on on that channel
<ikonia> Icebuntu: how about just respecting the ban
<Icebuntu> ikonia:  well I am that is why you are seeing me here
<ikonia> Icebuntu: no - you are here becaus eyou where redirected
<ikonia> Icebuntu: because you TRIED to join
<ikonia> Icebuntu: so how about - don't try to join, don't hassle people to let you back in - just keep away
<bazhang> Icebuntu, you know you are banned there, yes or no.
<ikonia> you have no reason to be in that channel
<Icebuntu> yes I know that I am redirected
<ikonia> Icebuntu: right - so forget about that channel and move on
<ikonia> Icebuntu: you have a bad history - and you're proving troublesome
<ikonia> you're banned from the channel - move on
<ikonia> Icebuntu: you don't speak the language
<Icebuntu> bazhang:   I don't know that I never even spoke with any one on fi
<ikonia> Icebuntu: you don't contribute to the -fi community
<Icebuntu> ikonia:  so  ?
<ikonia> Icebuntu: so you have no reason to be there
<bazhang> Icebuntu, You dont know?
<Icebuntu> well I will learn it and will use it humm.. will take some time I just wanted to see how people talk and etc
<bazhang> Icebuntu, this channel is for loco operators. did you have some business here?
<Icebuntu> bazhang: okey I am off to other channels
 * Icebuntu waves at all :) love you always 
<Melcom> Hi how can I become a monderator?
<LjL> Melcom: not flooding #ubuntu is usually a good start
<Melcom> okay?
<LjL> !guidelines > Melcom    (Melcom, see the private message from ubottu)
<Melcom> I have now learned my lesson!
<LjL> i merely answered your question, no lessons involved.
<Melcom> How to I become unbaned
<LjL> Melcom: that's a question for #ubuntu-ops
<Melcom> thenks for your kindness bye
<[NikO]> lol
<Grant-A> Anyone in here an OP for #ubuntuforums?
<nalioth> Grant-A: what's up?
<erUSUL> Grant-A: /msg ChanServ access #ubuntuforums list
<Grant-A> About 2 weeks ago I was told that my behavior was being evaluated for 2 weeks in #ubuntu-offtopic to see if I was elligible to get my ban removed from #ubuntuforums, and well, how have I done?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-26
<jester-> hi
<MTecknology> hey....
<MTecknology> anyone ever consider a LinkedIn group for Official Ubuntu Members?
<MTecknology> THere's this group "Ubuntu Users ( 7500+ members ) Official Group" but an Ubuntu Members groups sounds nice - opinions?
<stdin> MTecknology: you mean https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers ?
<MTecknology> stdin: ya, but on LinkedIn
<stdin> well there's nothing stopping anyone from setting it up
<stdin> we don't control other websites/networks
<MTecknology> ok
<Myrtti> *splät*
<MTecknology> Myrtti: wtf was that
<Garfeild> net split
<MTecknology> Garfeild: I was referring to the *splät*
<Garfeild> oh...sorry ^_^
<Myrtti> it was a netsplät
<Garfeild> the same thing)
<MTecknology> If any of you guys use LinkedIn - http://www.linkedin.com/groups?gid=1867717
<gooy> hi
<gooy> need help
<gooy> please
<Myrtti> gooy: what kind of help?
<gooy> Need someone to pm me and help me connect to my internet. through kubuntu
<gooy> never had linux before
<gooy> And i really need help connecting :x
<gooy> if anyone would be so kind would be great
<gooy> ?
<Myrtti> gooy: have you tried asking in #kubuntu?
<gooy> yes
<gooy> i got threatened a ddos
<gooy> which seems kinda odd
<LjL> you what?
<LjL> in #ubuntu?
<gooy> ?
<gooy> No
<gooy> #kubuntu
<LjL> when?
<gooy> tuesday
<gooy> By yonix i think was his nic
<LjL> gooy: were you using this nickname? i'm not finding it in the logs
<gooy> no i was using Machine06
<gooy> It really doesnt matter though. Just rather not go back there
<LjL> it matters to me
<gooy> why
<LjL> threats like that are not acceptable
<gooy> oh ok
<gooy> didnt realise you was staff
<gooy> sorry =]
<gooy> and no there not.
<LjL> i'm not staff, i'm a #(k)ubuntu operator
<gooy> neat
<gooy> well im screwed as from now. Need to find someone on this net who could help
<gooy> No any nicknames i could contact ?
<LjL> gooy: have you tried #ubuntu?
<gooy> cant go there
<gooy> im using proxy
<LjL> uhm, why do you need to use a proxy?
<gooy> i dont
<gooy> Infact brb
<gooy> Gonna reconnect without one
<gooy> I must have put it on there ages ago
<gooy> brb
<LjL> hm
<LjL> i can't find any logs of that incident
<gooy> should be fixed now
<gooy> ok #ubuntu it is
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-27
<jester-> hi
<bazhang> o/
<Garfeild> bazhang: hello)
<bazhang> Garfeild, hi!
<Garfeild> pm?
<bazhang> of course )
<Garfeild> новое, хах
<Garfeild> oh...sorry)
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> )
<Garfeild> i have so many tabs (^_^)
<bazhang> same here :)
<Garfeild> bazhang: have you seen my screenshot on Russian channel? ))
<bazhang> Garfeild, nice :)
<jester-> hi
<LjL> hi
<jester-> ciau
<ianto> Hello, does anyone know of the channel for the RT sys admins?
<dingding> hello is this normat to get a ban for giving a bad advice?
<stdin> yes
<dingding> just once
<stdin> giving bad/dangerous advice is against the IRC Guidelines
<stdin> after being asked to stop, yes
<dingding> ok reinstalling the os is dangerous?
<dingding> i have never been asked directly to stop
<stdin> send an email to the IRC council
<dingding> and I was abused
<dingding> i never been warned
<dingding> thanks
<ikonia> this is not the place to discuss the ban as you where told
<ikonia> you where not abused and you where warned - if you wish to discuss this join #ubuntu-ops
<dingding> anyway this abuse shall not be forget,when they will read my mail you will regret that banned me for no reason
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, denny said: ubot4: gwibber is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gwibber
<Zenitur> Какие вы невежливые! Лучше бы матершинников банили, а не закрывали на них глаза. Чем просто по личной неприязни
<Zenitur> Ничего. С сим-картой одного оператора можно войди 2 раза, с точкой доступа wap и точкой доступа internet, сим-карт разных операторов у меня 4.
<Zenitur> Можно использовать компьютер друзей и мотаться от одного Интернет-кафе до другого. Можно включить прокси.
<Zenitur> Вы меня не забаните.
<Zenitur> Истина на моей стороне
<jpds> ...
<Garfeild> yep...it's bot with master)
<Greene> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-28
<jester-> hi
<bazhang> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-29
<Fujisan> hi friends
<Fujisan> :D
<[NikO]> hi there
<LjL> hi
<[NikO]> what's up LjL ?
<LjL> nothing much here
<[NikO]> :)
<jpds> ubot4: screen
<ubot4> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<jpds> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
 * jpds wonders what broke there.
<jpds> tsimpson: ...
<tsimpson> jpds: have you updated your database recently?
<jpds> tsimpson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/140349/
<tsimpson> !-screen
<ubottu> screen has no aliases - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-19 12:26:30 - last edited by LjL on 2009-03-03 17:00:35
<jpds> tsimpson: Both bots are set to sync on the hour.
<tsimpson> hmm
<jpds> I'm a bit concerned about the "2009/01/09".
<tsimpson> ahh, use ubottu.com rather than jussi01.com
<tsimpson> they are now different hosts
<jpds> ubot4: screen
<ubot4> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<jpds> tsimpson: Great, thanks. :)
<nalioth> tsimpson: wait, what?
<nalioth> different hosts?
<LjL> nalioth: yes, they are
 * nalioth must have missed the memo
<nalioth> that might explain why ubot3 has been acting whacky lately, too
<tsimpson> nalioth: it happened a couple weeks ago
<nalioth> which is about the time ubot3 started gettin' whacky
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-29
<Trek> is there a way to get Ubottu to say, "Please stop discussing the current topic, it's making people feel uncomfortable."  or similar
<erUSUL> Trek: !ot is not enough  ?
<Trek> yes, because its in -offtopic
<Trek> :P
<erUSUL> Trek: if it is not request a new factoid
<erUSUL> !religion
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<tsimpson> we also have !o4o
<erUSUL> this?
<tsimpson> !o4o
<tsimpson> ...
<Trek>  !religion would possibly work...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Trek> and what's !o4o?
<tsimpson> ubottu: o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<erUSUL> tsimpson: owned by the bot ...
<erUSUL> XD
<Trek> perhaps you should do !o4o is <alias> religion   or something
<Trek> i'm going back to -ot, i'll bother you if I have to later
<tsimpson> !-o4o
<ubottu> o4o aliases: offtopic-#kubuntu-offtopic, offtopic4offtopic, offtopic-#xubuntu-offtopic, offtopic-#ubuntu-offtopic, religion, sex, ot4ot - added by LjL on 2006-12-21 03:36:09 - last edited by jussi01 on 2009-06-06 21:30:24
<Trek> wait. it aliases to !ot in -offtopic?
<tsimpson> yep
<Trek> *confused*
<Trek> isn't that not useful at all?
<tsimpson> why would you need to use the regular !ot _in_ -offtopic?
<tsimpson> it just tells people to use -offtopic for chatter
<guntbert> tsimpson:  it should be vice versa - !ot in #-offtopic should alias to !o4o
<tsimpson> guntbert: that is what it is
<guntbert> tsimpson: ah - did I misunderstand Trek? sorry then
<tsimpson> the grammar was a bit off with what he said there
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-30
<DarkwingDuck> Greetings... I would like to change my cloak. https://launchpad.net/~darkwingduck
<nhandler> jussi01, Pici, topyli, tsimpson: ^^^
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks nhandler
<Tm_T> that is
<DarkwingDuck> Greetings... I would like to change my cloak. https://launchpad.net/~darkwingduck
<IdleOne> topyli Pici ^^^^^
<IdleOne> jussi01 and tsimpson also ^^^
<IdleOne> DarkwingDuck: might take a little time, be patient :) they will get to it
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks IdleOne. Don't worry, I will :D
<id-01__> Hello
<id-01__> There is someone who is agree to have an audio discussion with me? I have to give to my english teacher a cd audio whit own possibly discussion thursday. I must find somebody ...
<id-01__>  There is someone who is agree to have an audio discussion with me? I have to give to my english teacher a cd audio whit own possibly discussion thursday. I must find somebody ...
<tsimpson> nhandler, niko, marienz, VorTechS, KB1JWQ, or Pricey: can you please give DarkwingDuck an ubuntu/member/ cloak
<tsimpson> and congratulations DarkwingDuck :)
<DarkwingDuck> thank you tsimpson :)
<marienz> certainly
<marienz> ubuntu/member/DarkwingDuck?
<DarkwingDuck> Yes
<DarkwingDuck> and thank you
<Myrtti> tsimpson: there was someone else in the backlog, has he been sorted out?
<marienz> tsimpson, DarkwingDuck: how's that?
<tsimpson> Myrtti: let me check
<tsimpson> marienz: looks good here :)
<DarkwingDuck> thank you marienz
<marienz> np
<jussi01> wait a sec...
<jussi01> isnt it that we normally give cloaks based on account name?  (/me doesnt remember)
<IdleOne> i thought cloaks were always lower case also
<marienz> if you need it tweaked just say so
<IdleOne> not that I mind it not being lower case
<marienz> (I figured he was DarkwingDuck after his launchpad account name)
<jussi01> tsimpson: hows your memory...
<jussi01> marienz: might be best to ask your colleagues.
<tsimpson> I think cloaks are usually account based, but I don't know freenode policy
<marienz> from the freenode side we're ok with what I just set, although it's obviously nice if you're consistent about it (so if all other ubuntu/member/ cloaks are all-lowercase I'd prefer to change his to match, but it's really up to you)
<tsimpson> Myrtti: looks like we missed showard, not online atm
<jussi01> tsimpson: marienz, Id prefer if we stick with freenode account name.
<Myrtti> tsimpson: a-ha, my memory is not failing then
<marienz> jussi01: or could DarkwingDuck change his account name to match his cloak?
<jussi01> marienz: of course, if he so desires.
<marienz> DarkwingDuck: see above :)
<jussi01> marienz: but the caps need to go, imho. again, consistency.
<marienz> DarkwingDuck: (and see "/msg nickserv help set accountname" for the account name change, if you prefer)
<DarkwingDuck> Okay.
<jussi01> tsimpson: any other thoughts?
<DarkwingDuck> Thansk
<marienz> jussi01: I'll adjust it once DarkwingDuck decides which name he prefers, ok?
<DarkwingDuck> *Thanks
<jussi01> marienz: sure, thanks again.
<tsimpson> jussi01: personally I'm happy as long as it starts with ubuntu/member/ ;)
<marienz> thank you for paying attention to detail, consistency is certainly good :)
<jussi01> marienz: Ill chat with the other GC's (tsimpson and others) and we will get the exact policy from our side documented somewhere on our wiki also
<tsimpson> jussi01: I guess some policy on it would be good. something like account name + lower-case?
<marienz> DarkwingDuck: err, what did you go and do that for?
<marienz> DarkwingDuck: you don't have to re-register! you can change your current account name
<DarkwingDuck> hang on
<tsimpson> we should also think about setting some policy on how to deal with people with pre-existing cloaks
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I hit the wrong thing marienz
<nhaines> The sky is falling.  :)
<marienz> just group this nick again and "set accountname darkwingduck"
<DarkwingDuck> There we go
<marienz> there, that seems to have done it.
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: congratulations.  :)
<IdleOne> congrats! DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks guys
<KB1JWQ> How long has hoki been staff?/j #rhel
<KB1JWQ> Ignore me.
<IdleOne> /ignore KB1JWQ
<IdleOne> :P
<KB1JWQ> IdleOne: Wise decision. :-)
 * Tm_T huggles KB1JWQ
<Lionel1200> Hello
<Lionel1200> Hello, in fact I have a strange homework which my english teacher has us given. I have to find a guy with who I have to a discussion of 30 minutes. I must record it.
<arand> !pae
<arand> Hmm, ↑↑ once again, any chance it's going to happen?
<arand> pae is <reply> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<rww> lawd
<guntbert> arand: you might want to join -ops to argue about your proposal
<rww> I think they need to recruit an op specifically for factoid editing, considering how hit and miss the submissions processing is ;P
 * Myrtti gets bored
<Myrtti> !pae is <reply> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> HTH, HAND
 * arand hugs Myrtti 
<h00k> d'aw
<nhaines> haha
<m4v> rww: or make editing less restricted
<rww> m4v: This was before my time, but I hear it used to be that way and got changed due to problems.
<m4v> well, I don't mean allow editing to all the IRC, but to the people in -irc and -ops
<nhandler> There are no restrictions on who can be in -irc
<m4v> you think random people will join and start editing factoids here?
<m4v> I know is exploitable, but in that case there's /ban
<manjo> hello, I would like to apply for a freenode ubuntu cloak
<Tm_T> manjo: are you an ubuntu member?
<manjo> Tm_T, no .. on launchpad its a restricted team correct ?
<Tm_T> manjo: yes,
<Tm_T> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<rww> (ubuntu IRC cloaks are restricted to Ubuntu members)
<Tm_T> manjo: you can ask unaffiliated cloak in #freenode
<manjo> Tm_T, yes I know... but I wanted to have ubuntu cloak :)
<manjo> Tm_T, I will look into membership
<manjo> 1st step
#ubuntu-irc 2010-03-31
<vish> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<vish> hmm , ..^ that needs an update from "in Karmic" to "since Karmic"
<Myrtti> !grub ~= /in Karmic/since Karmic/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Myrtti> !grub2 ~= /in Karmic/since Karmic/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<h00k> Myrtti: he decided to quit, thanks for stopping by, though!
<Myrtti> yeah, I had a word with him before he did
<h00k> Myrtti: ah, yeah, he did say someone squealed.
<Myrtti> several people, in fact
<h00k> I'm not surprised, a lot of us were trying in the chan, at least.
<vish> Myrtti: thanks
<h00k> Myrtti: I randomly hit your site today making my rounds and didn't see any update in the past few months
<h00k> :(
<Myrtti> h00k: time/health/work issues
<h00k> Myrtti: I understand, I hope all is okay
<jussi01> m4v: rww: just read back on scroll back. its in the roadmap that we will have a queue for factoids that have been requested, so that nothing slips through the cracks. Im hoping that is allows us to notify you when its been processed also.
<rww> jussi01: ah, awesome :)
<jussi01> If you want to help with coding stuff for the new issue tracker etc, have a chat to Pici and have a look at this: https://edge.launchpad.net/bantrackertwo
<jussi01> Id really like to encourage people to help out, as Pici could do with all the help he can get.
 * jussi01 prods at rww... :D
<rww> jussi01: I'll look into it :)
<rww> I'm poking at nhand1er's Operator Guide draft. There isn't an equivalent to /msg chanserv QUIET for bans, is there? One would only use /mode +b?
<bazhang> +q
<ubot4> Factoid 'q' not found
<bazhang> or in chanserv.py m still works
<rww> bazhang: I know. I meant is there a ChanServ command to ban a user, like there's a ChanServ command to quiet one.
<bazhang> rww, yep +b
<bazhang>  /mode #channel +b nick/ident/etc
<rww> bleh, I am bad at explaining myself :)
<rww> Alright. For quiets, one can do /mode +q whatever or /msg chanserv quiet #channel whatever. For bans, one can do /mode +b whatever; is there also a /msg chanserv something command for bans?
<bazhang> sorry
<rww> No problem. I probably should have asked in #freenode, now that I think of it :)
<bazhang> too many trolls in -ot at the moment :/
<rww> isn't there always :(
<jussi01> rww:
<jussi01> err
<jussi01> rww: there isnt one for bans iirc and even if there is, we really prefer the op uses the /mode +b because then the bot can record who did it.
<rww> jussi01: makes sense. I was going to add it for completeness, since /msg chanserv quiet is on that guide already
<rww> but this way I don't have to, because it doesn't exist, so yay.
<jussi01> rww: "/msg chanserv help" is awesome :P
<m4v> jussi01: I thought bt2 was meant to replace bt, is for factoids as well?
<jussi01> m4v: no, but it should have a factoid queue in it. its part of the whole "Issue Tracker" idea.
<IdleOne> anybody got an easy way for me to figure out what type of RAM I have in my system?
<gord> IdleOne, open it and look at it?
<IdleOne> gord: yeah, thought that is what would end up happening
<IdleOne> ok well I guess I will have to pull it out and look
<gord> IdleOne, maybe you can cat something in proc but i'v just always looked at it
<IdleOne> wish hardinfo package would give that info :/
<IdleOne> guess it can't
<IdleOne> tells you practically everything else
<k1l> lshw should give some info
<IdleOne> k1l: nothing that leads me to figure it out
<IdleOne> but I am googling mother board
<erUSUL> IdleOne: dmidecode or lshw
<erUSUL> IdleOne: this is not the support channel btw ;)
<IdleOne> erUSUL: yes I know
<IdleOne> but you folks are so helpful :)
<IdleOne> erUSUL: dmidecode was the answer btw, thanks :)
<k1l> IdleOne: you can have a look at the bios at startup. maybe it will tell you smth. more
<IdleOne> Type: SDRAM
<erUSUL> IdleOne: i know you know hence the ;).
<IdleOne> erUSUL: had I asked in #ubuntu you would of told me #hardware :P
<IdleOne> hehe
<erUSUL> IdleOne: no; i look much more clever to everyone pointing out obscure tools like dmidecode ;P
<IdleOne> lol
<jpds> dmidecode doesn't know about DDR3.
<erUSUL> jpds: well it only decodes the dmi data of the mobo BIOS afaik. So i'd say it is more a bios's fault in that case
<jpds> erUSUL: No, it's dmidecode's; I've read the source.
<erUSUL> jpds: i stand corrected
<jpds> (lshw trunk picks up DDR3 fine).
<guntbert> maco: are you there?
<maco> guntbert: yes
<maco> guntbert: but i'm doing some homework/kde stuff right now
<maco> (yes, i've found a way to make kde count as homework)
<guntbert> maco: could you try to tell yolanda in ubuntu not to talk random chatter in spanish?
<guntbert> if it doesn't keep you too much :-)
<guntbert> maco: or wait - she quit already -sorry to disturb you
<maco> heh
<erUSUL> doesntwork
<erUSUL> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ubot2> In ubot2, CyL said: !offtopic is <reply> Olá, este é um canal de cunho técnico para sanar dúvidas do GNU/Linux Ubuntu. Se o seu assunto não possui cunho técnico, por favor entre no ##ubuntu-br
<Myrtti> ##ubuntu-br???!!!
<erUSUL> looks like it exist ... but it chlashes with freenode policy; doesn't it?
<erUSUL> clashes*
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> Canal Social e NAO OFICIAL da comunidade
<nhaines> I thought ## channels were free-for-all.
<Myrtti> nhaines: Ubuntu has a claim on the name, so ## isn't kosher
<nhaines> Myrtti: works for me.
<m4v> those users with weird nicks (the ones that start with a number) what are they?
<Tm_T> m4v: victims of nick collision or similar, they couldn't use the nick they chose so server gave them random id instead
<Tm_T> well, not necessarily random but...
<m4v> there are a lot of collisions in #ubuntu
<m4v> Tm_T: ty
<Tm_T> m4v: I have seen only one person
<m4v> I mean, every day I look at #ubuntu there's one or two of those nicks
<Tm_T> and I suspect he has nick protection on and doesn't remember to identify himself -> cannot keep the nick
<m4v> no, I have a couple of those in #kubuntu-es, if they have nick protection the nick changes to Guest
<Tm_T> oh, right
<Tm_T> well, similar
<Tm_T> good night all
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-01
<MenZa> Could someone hook me up with an ubuntu/member/menza cloak? I lost my cloak when my pdpc subscriber status ran out o_o
<Tm_T> ouch
<MenZa> yeah
 * MenZa prods Pici, nhandler, topyli, jussi01 
<Tm_T> MenZa: you got your cloak ~20 mins ago though
<MenZa> awhawha?
<MenZa> when I /whois myself, I don't see my cloak o_o
<Tm_T> 1559.00 -!- MenZa [~lhavelund@ubuntu/member/menza] has quit [Changing host]
<Tm_T> MenZa: yeah, you lost it :-P
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> sounds like my subscriber cloak expired then
<Tm_T> yea but as you see, you had only ubuntu cloak on
<MenZa> yeah, but still
<Tm_T> makes no sense
<jussi01> MenZa: try re identifying to services - logout/login. if that doesnt help, then Ill ping a staffer.
<MenZa> well, I had a subscriber cloak earlier
<MenZa> will do
<MenZa> ding
<MenZa> nothing, still
<MenZa> I just checked my memos, I received a message from christel earlier this month saying it was running out
<MenZa> so that will be it
 * MenZa is reminded to donate again
<jussi01> ok. could a staffer fix MenZa up with an ubuntu/member cloak?
<MenZa> \o/
<jussi01> VorTechS: nhandler etc
<Tm_T> MenZa: "pay us or you won't be using teh internets!"
<MenZa> :P
<Damascene> where should I report of someone abuse in lauchpad bugs?
<erUSUL> Damascene: i think there is a launchpad channel
<erUSUL> Damascene: #launchpad
<vish> Damascene: also , you need to file an answer [err question] in lp answers mentioning the abuse and the user lp id , first it is better to discuss that on -bugs
<Damascene> vish, thanks I've done so
<Damascene> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/106198
<nhaines> Damascene: hmm, that sounds like a valid opinion and not an abuse (any more than you might expect to see a different calendar displayed).  But the best thing would be if the calendar option were easily configurable for everyone.  :)
<Damascene> I don't think it's valid opinion nhaines
<nhaines> Damascene: you may disagree with the opinion, but that doesn't mean it isn't valid as an opinion.
<nhaines> (I don't feel strongly about any opinion on the issue--except that the calendar should be easily configurable).
<Damascene> you mean the opinion of the jewish ownership of jerusalem?
<nhaines> Damascene: the opinion that choosing a certain locale should show a specific date locale.
<Damascene> oh, I think you miss understood me. I'm talking about the jewish ownership of jerusalem opinion
<nhaines> Damascene: to be honest, the geopolitical conflict is not interesting to me.
<Damascene> I thought it was, you bring the subject ;)
<Damascene> *brought
<nhaines> Damascene: the LP question you posted mentions someone wanted a certain calendar when he picks a certain time zone... I don't think that's unreasonable to express.
<nhaines> So the best thing is if it's just really easy to set whichever calendar type you wish.
<Damascene> "Using lauchpad to state ideas that is abusive to others on sensitive subjects" was the title
<nhaines> Damascene: and then the description is "someone wants a certain calendar type when they choose a specific location."
<Damascene> you have your opinion, I can't tell you what to think even that I'm the one who asked the question and I know what I want from it.
<nhaines> Damascene: it just seems that your opinion would be just as "abusive" and therefore there would be no way to actually have a discussion about the best way to deal with locales on LP.
<nhaines> As I said, that's presuming that the person you are concerned about isn't being rude to others with a different opinion.
<Damascene> may I ask you some personal question? I want to understand how do you think
<Damascene> and I don't think this is in the topic of this channel
<nhaines> Damascene: yes, you may.  And you can /msg me if you like, too.
<erUSUL> lol ;P --> www.kernel.org
<m4v> ɐɥɐɥɐɥɐɥ
<Tm_T> all links broken there
<Tm_T> so not even funny
<m4v> Tm_T: there's a "normalize page" link in a corner
<Tm_T> m4v: that's not the point, why turn page upside down and then break it, just... stupid
<m4v> looks like is a bug in their upside down script
<m4v> some links work
<Tm_T> ah
<erUSUL> well april's fool is an anglo-sajon thing. to each their own. i get the sources via git ;P
<Tm_T> I picked the wrong ones when tested
<m4v> compiling is overrated!
<m4v> Tm_T: actually, most links are broken, but I bet it wasn't intentional, they start with "http://www.kernel.org/dʇʇɥ://www.kernel.org" so a bug most likely
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> bug it is, that's why I'm not happy
<m4v> yes, kinda sloppy
<Tm_T> "kinda"
<erUSUL> too hard on them it is april's fool; take it easy ;) your vanilla kernel compiles can wait till tomorrow
<Tm_T> erUSUL: april's fool is serious matter, do it properly or don't do it
<erUSUL> Tm_T: ;) well we do it in 28 December during chritsmas
<m4v> Wasn't in september?
<erUSUL> m4v: in Spain is the "Dia de los Inocentes" 28 of December iirc
 * erUSUL do not get me into discussing why we celebrate the slaughtering of babys making bad jokes .... (if you trust the scriptures)
<erUSUL> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%ADa_de_los_Santos_Inocentes
<m4v> ah, I was confused, is 28 dec here as well
<m4v> I don't make many jokes :P
<erUSUL> what's the problem with Ghost|BTFH ?? in #ubuntu .... ¬.¬
<guntbert> erUSUL: thx for stepping in - you did  it really nice
<erUSUL> no problem
<guntbert> the trouble is: he *was* giving bad advice - and has a terrible attitude
<Tm_T> ikonia: it wasn't me!
<Tm_T> maybe I try to be kind a bit too hard
<arand> Is there any smart way to do !bug# > nick with ubottu?
<arand> Since there's no bug-completion out in #ubuntu..
<m4v> what do you mean by "smart way"?
<m4v> bug-completion? I'm confused
<arand> Well "any way at all" then ;) ?
<arand> If I say Bug #447747 out in #ubuntu, nothing happens.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447747 in mountall "karmic - mountall fails to mount filesystem on boot" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447747
<arand> Whereas here ↑
<m4v> I believe is for reduce flood
<arand> Is there any way to force that out of ubottu out in #ubuntu? At least for a see-PM-response?
<m4v> but you can set a alias for yourself
<m4v> I don't know how is in irssi, but someting like /alias lp /msg $channel $1: look at bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/$2
<m4v> so you can do "/lp nick bugnumber" yourself
<arand> m4v: Hmm, 'tis a grand idea, cheers
<arand> If anyone cares (Irssi): /alias LP say $0: Have a look at Bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/$1 $2-
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-02
<Tm_T> good morning everyone
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install webcam ?
<jussi01> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> didn't thin k that was for enabling webcams
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> its a webcam grabber
<jussi01> webcam - image grabber and uploade
<bazhang> image-grabber iirc
<jussi01> yup
<bazhang> thanks
<jussi01> !info webcam
<ubottu> webcam (source: xawtv): image grabber and uploader. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-8.1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 37 kB, installed size 116 kB
<ubot4> jussi01: webcam (source: xawtv): image grabber and uploader. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-8.1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 37 kB, installed size 116 kB
<ubot2> jussi01: webcam (source: xawtv): image grabber and uploader. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-8.1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 37 kB, installed size 116 kB
<bazhang> yep PM'ed ubottu :)
<bazhang> eleizer must understand by now the #ubuntu-es is the correct channel
<erUSUL> bazhang: i will tell hime now. three times in a row is too much ;)
<bazhang> erUSUL, more like ten by now :)
<bazhang> non response via my PM so far
<m4v> eleizer isn't already in u-es?
<erUSUL> m4v: cada vez que entra primero pregunta en #ubuntu despues alguien le dice que vaya a #ubuntu-es y va. y asi cada vez
<bazhang> olaaaa
<erUSUL> como está instalando los drivers de lagrafica ha reiniciado un par de veces. mas otra vez que lo hecho el bot etc etc ....
<bazhang> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<m4v> erUSUL: heh, parece que hay un aumento de personas que aparentan no leer lo que uno les dice...
<erUSUL> :)
<bazhang> :/
<guntbert> what is the general opinion on ubuntu-tweak? is it something dreaded like automatix/ultramatix or is it ok?
<m4v> it is a shell script?
<IdleOne> guntbert: not supported but not discouraged officially I believe
<guntbert> IdleOne: ok thx - serraphyn in #ubuntu is/was talking about it
<IdleOne> guntbert: at the end of the day all we can do is let people know about the dangers of using unsupported apps not from the repos.
<IdleOne> after that if they break their system we can say well all you can do now is a clean install
<guntbert> IdleOne: that was my point - should I warn him?
<IdleOne> guntbert: yes
<IdleOne> guntbert: I haven't used it but I think all it does is automate installing of codecs and such
<guntbert> IdleOne: I warned him (he thought it was "another package manager")
<IdleOne> yeah FUD is awful
<IdleOne> well from the screenshot I see it looks like it probably connects to the repos for package mangement ( not sure which repos ) and also has menu for compiz config and gconf
<IdleOne> management*
<IdleOne> guntbert: you just helped him change the password to a stolen laptop with ubuntu on it :P
<IdleOne> man I hope not :/
<guntbert> IdleOne: whos got the hardware got the system - its the ancient rule :-)
<IdleOne> yeah I guess so
<IdleOne> I always get a weird feeling when people ask how to change the password because they forgot it
<IdleOne> I mean how does anybody forget their password?
<IdleOne> I know mine, my parents, my sisters plus all the different passwords for work and a couple of my coworkers passwords also
<guntbert> IdleOne: easy: just change it, and don't the compi for some time - that was my last time
<guntbert> *don't use
<IdleOne> guntbert: I remember my pin numbers for bank accounts that have not been used in years
<IdleOne> just something I remember easy I guess
<IdleOne> don't ask me when my mothers birthday is lol
<guntbert> IdleOne: thats fine for you - and the other thing is not so fine :-)
<m4v> I always lose my GPG key 'cause I forget my passphrase
<IdleOne> m4v: yeah I do that too :/
<IdleOne> guess I am not as perfect as I think :P
<Myrtti> ♥ encryption ♥
<IdleOne> Myrtti: even encryption can be cracked, to get the pass out of my head they will have to kill me
<IdleOne> good thing I don't have anything worth killing me for
<Myrtti> anyway, encryption is useless if it's hardware they're after
<Myrtti> like most laptop thiefs are
<m4v> I guess guntbert did right as long as it doesn't start giving tutorials for john the ripper or other hash breaking tools :P
<arand> What's with the invite only #ubuntu+2 by the way? Is this where the secret true rulers of ubuntu reside?
<guntbert> arand: I guess that is one way to keep it empty...  - no sense in giving support for that :-)
<m4v> there's #ubuntu+3 too!
<Myrtti> er, there is not #ubuntu+2. It appears as invite only if you are on #ubuntu+1 - since #ubuntu+2 is actually a redirect to #ubuntu+1.
<guntbert> Myrtti: it appears as invite only here too :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-03
<bazhang> free pgp key?
<vish> hehe , neat everytime i join +3   i get this :D  >   * You have been kicked from #ubuntu+3 by ChanServ (Invite only channel)
<Mamarok> vish: and why would you want to join a non-exisitng channel?
<vish> Mamarok: nah , just read the above ^backlog and tried it ;)
<arand> vish: It's a conspiracy!
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-04
<m4v> IdleOne: fix your alias, you tell people to " /join #ubuntu-es " and that's what they do :p (note the spaces)
<IdleOne> m4v: hmm yeah
<IdleOne> ok will do :)
<m4v> in any case I talked to her in a query, is using a computer from school
<IdleOne> tienes que entrar en el canal en español. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IdleOne> better?
<m4v> seems the update wasn't been done yet
<m4v> IdleOne: yup
<IdleOne> m4v: what update?
<m4v> the one where guadalinex won't join #ubuntu
<IdleOne> ohh
<bazhang> apt-get install -f for darksneasel's problem?
<bazhang> hah jinx
<IdleOne> bazhang: wow we said that almost at the exact same time :)
<bencrisford> Have any operators seen the spam on #ubuntu-motu and #ubuntu-bugs ?
<bencrisford> im talking about  Annaa's message of course
<jpds> Yes.
<bencrisford> :S
<bencrisford> jpds: is there a way of removing messages?  because anyone could click that link
<jpds> bencrisford: No.
<bencrisford> :/
<bencrisford> i guess we have to hope noone thinks that it is actually tinypic
<bencrisford> jpds: its on #ubuntu+1 now as well
<tsimpson> bencrisford: unfortunately there's not much we can do about it, we've informed the freenode staff about it though
<bencrisford> tsimpson: ok, is it ubuntu wide?
<bencrisford> because 3 of the channels im on have the message
<tsimpson> more than just the Ubuntu channels
<bencrisford> oh ok
<erUSUL> #bash has it too
<vish> heh , that bot was spamming those links in irc.gimpnet , now we have it in freenode too :/
<vish> the first time i saw those lines , it was a couple of weeks ago on gnome-art and i really thought it was about an image the user had created :/
<vish> !currentissues
<ubottu> The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight, read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<vish> jussi01: can you make the bot forget that^ ?
<vish> hmm , oops , i pinged jussi_01 since i thought he was here.. /me was just speaking to him on another channel :s
<vish> would be nice if any of the ops^ can remove it.. now that it has been decided to not change it
<bazhang> !forget currentissues
<ubottu> I'll forget that, bazhang
<bazhang> !currentissues
<bazhang> vish, ^^
<vish> bazhang: thanks :)
<guntbert> vish: additional question: !search buttons still gives currentissues*    -- could it be that there were more versions of this?
<vish> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<vish> guntbert: you mean that ^
<vish> ?
<guntbert> vish: not really I mean what I get with !search buttons
<guntbert> !search buttons
<ubottu> Found: buttons, wink, mouse, currentissues*, controls
<guntbert> and there is currentissues*
<vish> lets see what it says
<vish> !currentissues*
<vish> bah , i dont know :(
<bazhang> an alias?
<guntbert> vish: I was suspecting it could be several factoids like currentissues-kubuntu, currentissues-xubuntu, ... or what bazhang said
<guntbert> -currentissues
<bazhang> more like mozillateam
<guntbert> bazhang: I'm afraid we cannot search the database effectively for those ...
<bazhang> guntbert, well not the most pressing issue atm :)
<guntbert> bazhang: fair enough :-)
<bazhang> mozillateam et al have operators who can clean up their factoids :)
<guntbert> bazhang: maybe I'm making a fool of myself - currentissues is marked as <deleted> on http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - so maybe the * means just that :_)
<bazhang> guntbert, perhaps someone can probe t simpson and ask for clarification :)
<guntbert> bazhang: and that *someone* will be me - thx for the pointer to tsimpson
<bazhang> guntbert, only if you are driven to it :)
<guntbert> bazhang: curious by nature :-)
<jussi01> guntbert: no, currentissues* should be there. it means the fctoid exists, but has been !fogotten
<jussi01> !unforget currentissues
<ubottu> I suddenly remember currentissues again, jussi01
<jussi01> see?
<bazhang> hehe
<jussi01> !forget currentissues
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi01
<guntbert> jussi01: thx for the  clarification -)
 * guntbert can stop digging :-)
<jussi01> !bot | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
 * jussi01 points to the usage info
<guntbert> jussi01: yes - until 5 minutes ago I assumed that the database on the website is sort of static and not always up to date - which was an error :-)
<guntbert> jussi01: hint to usage info taken - thx (I always say: read the complete factoid - but obviously don't myself)
<jussi01> guntbert: yeah, the DB on the website is the same as the db used by the bot :)
<jussi01> has anyone here got lucid and a bit of time/no internet cap? Id need someone to confirm a bug...
<guntbert> jussi01: in a vbox VM - yes
<jussi01> guntbert: I just need someone to install and attempt to run tremulous. (its about 100mb)
<guntbert> jussi01: will do - what is it? how do I get it?
<jussi01> guntbert: sudo apt-get install tremulous
<jussi01> its a game...
<guntbert> jussi01: brb
<jussi01> !info tremulous
<ubot4> jussi01: tremulous (source: tremulous): Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4.1build1 (karmic), package size 659 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<ubottu> tremulous (source: tremulous): Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4.1build1 (karmic), package size 659 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<ubot2> jussi01: tremulous (source: tremulous): Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4.1build1 (karmic), package size 659 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<jussi01> jpds: could you disable the info plugin here?
<guntbert> jussi01: installed
<jussi01> guntbert: and does it run?
<jussi01> it drops me to a terminal inside - you have to type "quit" to exit
<guntbert> jussi01: same here - except that typing "quit" seems to not work :-)
<guntbert> quit works
<jussi01> guntbert: try: /quit
<guntbert> jussi01: strange - absolutely no error messages
<jussi01> guntbert: try \quit
<guntbert> jussi01: sorry - I'm at the normal CLI again - quit only took some time
<jussi01> ahh
<guntbert> jussi01: I found error messages openGL : failed to connect to host - make sure 3D is enabled -- but that is probably caused by running in a VM - so maybe no help for you
<jussi01> hrm
<jussi01> guntbert: mine says its missing a file "mendef.h"
<jussi01> ^1Error: file ui/tremulous_alienupgrade.menu, line 1: file ui/menddef.h not found
<guntbert> jussi01: is that at the top or farther down?
<jussi01> guntbert: farther down: http://paste.ubuntu.com/409118/
<guntbert> jussi01: well here that seems to work https://pastebin.com/8tLD6MGP
<jussi01> guntbert: your paste doesnt work here
<guntbert> jussi01: sorry https://pastebin.com/8tLD5MGP  (had to hand type it b/s copy/paste from the VM does not work atm
<guntbert> b/c
<jussi01> still no good
<guntbert> jussi01: http://paste.ubuntu.com/409121
<jussi01> curious
<guntbert> jussi01: do you need anything more from me - I gotta prepare our meal - you can send me a memo though
<jussi01> guntbert: nah, thanks for your help
<guntbert> jussi01: you're welcome :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-28
<hyperair> sb levelclear -level clientcrap,crap,joins,parts,quits,nicks,clientnotice
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-29
<m4v> do anyone know domedagen? is a recurring guy that time to time ask in our channels for somebody to do his Spanish homework in exchange of money.
<Pici> The name doesn't ring a bell to me.
<m4v> kk, he timed out before I could finish talking to him. he's not disruptive but it annoys me his use of our channels.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-30
<PerfM> I LOVE LOCO CHANNEL DISCUSSIONS!
<PerfM> OMG
<PerfM> YES!
<PerfM> "0Use of channel implies acceptance of terms...."
<PerfM> Baahaha
<PerfM> omzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<PerfM> fack this shiiit
<wolfik> hi
<wolfik>  i teach in gymnasium and i have 18 computers i try use oneconf but it don't work in ubuntu 10.10 if this work just in 11.04?
<k1l> wolfik: this is not a supportchannel for tech. support. try #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 for the unstable release
<wolfik> thx
#ubuntu-irc 2011-03-31
<PerfM> holllllly shit boys
<ZykoticK9> Can I report (leave in someone's capable hands) a bug I just created with an Ubottu factoid?  The !controls factoid currently suggests http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side to move the controls back to the right-hand side -- I just deleted this site.  I would like to apologize, but I'm trying to eliminate my reliance on SaS.
<Tm_T> ZykoticK9: is the information available elsewhere?
<ZykoticK9> Tm_T, I'm not really sure, I don't think so in a way (certainly no official Ubuntu documentation for it).  Although it still worked, it was kinda dated.
<Tm_T> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Tm_T> so we need to find out some guide for it (:
<ZykoticK9> Tm_T, it won't apply to unity - and it wasn't getting many hits these days.
<ZykoticK9> Tm_T, i think 10 people viewed it over the last month or two
<Tm_T> still we need some guide
<ZykoticK9> Tm_T, is this an issue i can leave with you?
<ZykoticK9> I do want someone to update the factoid - and i'm sorry but I don't personally want to do it.
<Tm_T> ZykoticK9: I'll remove the link, thanks for letting us know. If you find any other guide that could be helpful on the matter, feel free to suggest (:
<jussi> !no, controls is <reply>In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532633 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "[Master] Window Control buttons: position/order/alignment" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> yes yes, I'm slow (:
<jussi> :D
<jussi> poor Tm_T
<Tm_T> I was still copypasting the old one
<ZykoticK9> jussi, thanks - Tm_T you too.
<k1l> i think there are tons of guides on the web. what about this? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<jussi> k1l: I wonder if there is one on the wiki?
<k1l> just did a quick google search
<k1l> search on wiki.ubuntu.com is very slooooooooooow
<Tm_T> try using google search for the wiki: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Awiki.ubuntu.com+controls
<jussi> Just a reminder peoples, please, lets have anything you want discussed at UDS added here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/UDS-O/Ideas
<jussi> to clarify, anything IRC related that you want discussed.
<bognarandras> hi, i need an ubuntu member irc cloack, can somebody help me with that? here is my launchpad page: https://launchpad.net/~bognarandras
<tsimpson> bognarandras: one minute
<bognarandras> thank you tsimpson
<tsimpson> bognarandras: it seems you'll have to wait until september
<bognarandras> okay
<bognarandras> bye
<Tm_T> huh?
<popey> tsimpson: why?
<tsimpson> popey: that's what staff told me
<jussi> The guy has many times asked for cloak changes iirc.
<popey> so this is a specific "not this guy again"
<popey> not "no more ubuntu cloaks until september"?
<tsimpson> I asked staff to set the cloak, staff told me that he's been told he won't get any cloak changes until september
<jussi> popey: correct. Staff informed us that this paricular user cannot change his cloak until sept
<popey> ok, thanks
<tsimpson> I just passed that message on ;)
<rww> ah, they tell you if you've been changing cloaks too often? that makes me feel less bad about poking for cloak changes a few times.
 * vish thinks rww should have no probs with that limit; from what i've heard : what rww wants, rww gets..  ;)
 * Pici recalls seeing that user ask that his ubuntu member cloak be removed about a week or so ago
<tsimpson> my mail agrees with you
<MichealH> heh
<popey> indeed
<popey> this is why I asked. he contacted me to get his ubuntu membership reinstated
<popey> I wasn't aware there was a flip-flopping of cloaks
<tsimpson> popey: how come #ubuntu-uk-meeting isn't on irclogs.u.c?
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-01
<m4v> oh wow, I almost jumped at the last wallops
<m4v> or global notice, whatever is called.
<rww> I got an Internal Server Error :3
<tsimpson> it was a global notice
<tsimpson> wallops are similar, but opt-in
<m4v> yeah, I can't read the blog yet, I mean that the notice was all pink with hearts and bold
<m4v> I thought is was spam!
<m4v> it*
<m4v> oh right, April fools.
<nhandler> m4v: The blog should be fixed
<AndrewMC> m4v: i thought the same thing, i thought it was spam :)
<vish> o.0 ^
<PinkUnicorns> :D
<popey> 21:44:39 < tsimpson> popey: how come #ubuntu-uk-meeting isn't on irclogs.u.c?
<popey> we never asked for it to be, I guess.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-02
<AlanBell> tsimpson: #ubuntu-uk-meeting is only really used for meetings, and when a meeting is on it is logged by a mootbot variant, so permanent logging seems reduntant
<tsimpson> AlanBell: I was mostly wondering why it was on ubuntu-eu.org rather than irclogs.u.c
<AlanBell> oh, that would be old logs
<AlanBell> surprised that channel was ever logged there tbh
<AlanBell> minutes are here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/LastMeeting
<AlanBell> and we are doing some more mootbotish hacking later
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-27
<alexstrand7> someone knows about a Nokia PC suite for ubuntu lucid that works with Nokia 5130?
<AlanBell> alexstrand7: please ask in the #ubuntu channel
<alexstrand7> ok
<AlanBell> however I don't think that it will work
<Fuchs> AlanBell: no, but there are virtual machine applications with USB pass-through, which will
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-28
<wasteoftime> what is ubutnu council channel
<Unit193> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-29
<EvilResistance> can someone answer a question for me?
<EvilResistance> when one reports in one of the #ubuntu-* channels that they've added something to [Arbitrary Site or Wiki Here] that is obvious vandalism, does that constitute a violation of the U. CoC?
<Myrtti> depends
<EvilResistance> on what?
<EvilResistance> the individual channel operator who witnessed the situation?
<EvilResistance> as well, does this include #ubuntu-offtopic?
<EvilResistance> (since the issue occurred there)
<EvilResistance> (approx. 20 minutes ago, _Marcus stated spam that he subsequently added to a Wikipedia article on Acer Inc., which is blatant vandalism)
<EvilResistance> wondering whether that alone constitutes a violation
<AlanBell> I would not think of the code of conduct in terms of violations
<Pici> We use the CoC as a set of guidelines for our channels, even if the person in question has not signed it.
<EvilResistance> i see.
<EvilResistance> then in this case, does it count as a violation of any channel policies?
<AlanBell> it is a.set of principles of guidelines
<zykotick9> seems there is an issue with !text factoid, it doesn't actually contain instructions for "text" anymore...
<AlanBell> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_boot_options_Temporarily_for_an_Existing_Installation
<bazhang> that?^
#ubuntu-irc 2012-03-30
<Effenberg0x0> Hello everyone :) If anyone is available, I need some help with Cloaks. My LP is: https://launchpad.net/~effenberg0x0 (I'm an Ubuntu Member, have read the IRCTeam Docs and my current nickname is registered with Nickserv to a proper e-mail address).
<Tm_T> hi Effenberg0x0, if you idle here some time, one of the council members will process the cloak request (:
<Effenberg0x0> Thanks Tm_T :)
 * Myrtti prods AlanBell, topyli, Pici and funkyHat 
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/Effenberg0x0 cloak for Effenberg0x0 please
<niko> hi
<Fuchs> ello
<niko> Effenberg0x0: congrats
<Effenberg0x0> o/ niko, thanks :)
<Effenberg0x0> Hi AlanBell
<AlanBell> yay, thanks niko
<Fuchs> Effenberg0x0: congratulations
<Effenberg0x0> Fuchs, thank you :)
<Fuchs> AlanBell: do you think that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fuchs  Contributions and Testimonials would be sufficient to apply for membership?
<AlanBell> ooh a membership application, we haven't done one of those this year yet
<Fuchs> AlanBell: also, do you have the link for it at hand? Afair I'd have to put myself on a meeting schedule and (optional) bring people along to confirm?
<AlanBell> there is stuff about it here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<AlanBell> and a table on this page to add yourself to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<AlanBell> and more stuff here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Membership
<AlanBell> basically what we are looking for is a significant and sustained contribution to the Ubuntu project like all the other membership boards, but we process applications for people who mostly contribute in the area of IRC
<Fuchs> AlanBell: good, then I remember that right. Do you think the contributions mentioned on my page are ~ sufficient?  (I know that you can't say this definitely, but if you are quite sure that they are not, then I won't even bother)
<Fuchs> AlanBell: well, I am an OP since 2009
<AlanBell> yeah, I am a bit hesitant about commenting too much in advance, but I am looking forward to the first application being added :)
<Fuchs> okay, I'll try to get further testimonials which are more IRC related and then add myself
<Fuchs> minor sidenote: the next meeting on that page is 5 days in the past
<Effenberg0x0> Fuchs, if I may say something...
<Fuchs> Effenberg0x0: sure
<AlanBell> yeah, I will set the next date, it will be our floating weekday meeting
<Effenberg0x0> Your area is IRC... Mine is UF and QA.. so different councils, etc... But, I really felt very insecure if I should apply or not for a couple years. Then people invited me to apply. I was still unsure.
<Effenberg0x0> But they actually helped me realize I was too involved in stuff, and deserved it, also as a tool to makesome stuff easier (reaching to devs etc)
<Effenberg0x0> So, what I'm saying is... it's normal to not be sure...
<Effenberg0x0> But, you should go for it
<Effenberg0x0> worst thing that could happen: You'll receive guidance on what to do to reapply soon
<Fuchs> thanks
 * benonsoftware was like Fuchs, unsure to go for it or not, he was told to by someone and got it :)
<Effenberg0x0> everybody seems to go through it... not to mention the butterflies in your belly when people are voting for you... I mean, you do what you do cause you love it... and you'll keep doing it anyway. But, hen you're name is there, out in the open, with people voting on you... oh boy...
<Effenberg0x0> matt o/
<Effenberg0x0> Here to get a cloak hun?
<matt_symes> o/ Effenberg0x0
<matt_symes> Here to do the same thing. Must dash at the moment though
<Effenberg0x0> Hello Matt :)
<Effenberg0x0> that was fast
<Myrtti> "too fast"
<benonsoftware> lol
<Fuchs> Myrtti: no no, you are just too slow
<Effenberg0x0> Time to go to work :\ Ubuntu, Y U NO pay me salary (so I can quit my real job?)
<Myrtti> the question I've been asking for over a year now.
<topyli> Fuchs: when you get to asking "should i apply for membership", you probably should apply
<Fuchs> topyli: will do so. I'll prod a few fellow ops to write further testimonials, then I add myself to the next meeting which fits in my agenda as well :)
<topyli>  sounds like a plan :)
<Fuchs> I am not in a hurry with it anyway :)
<matt_symes> o/
<Fuchs> \o
<matt_symes> How do i get to use my Ubuntu membership cloak  as opposed to the unaffiliated one ?
<matt_symes> Hi Fuchs
<bazhang> !member | matt_symes
<ubottu> matt_symes: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Fuchs> matt_symes: if you have ubuntu membership, you need to get it confirmed here by one of the IRCC guys, then they can tell us staff to update the cloak
<matt_symes> Thanks. i have membership. Is that in the #freenode channel  i need to go to ?
<Fuchs> no, here
<Fuchs> you just have to wait for one of them to wake up
 * Fuchs prods AlanBell
<matt_symes> Right. Hold on and thanks for your time.
<matt_symes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1936056. This thread was my membership application.
<AlanBell> matt_symes: can you post your launchpad page please
<matt_symes> AlanBell, no problem, One moment
<matt_symes> https://launchpad.net/~matthew-symes
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/matt_symes cloak for matt_symes please
<Fuchs> no, but you could have  ubuntu/member/matt-symes  if that is fine
<Fuchs> (no _ in cloaks)
<matt_symes> Fuchs, sounds great
<AlanBell> Fuchs: fine by me
<Mkaysi> Shouldn't you !staff ?
<Fuchs> no, please don't
<AlanBell> cloaks are not urgent
<matt_symes> Thanks Fuchs and AlanBell
<Mkaysi> Oh, you are staff
<Fuchs> matt_symes: set, congratulations :)
<matt_symes> :D :D :D
<matt_symes> Once again, thanks !
<Fuchs> Even for urgent cases, I recommend using /stats p  first  (we had this discussion a few days ago)
<Fuchs> the !staff one is a shotgun which just highlights a list of people (which is not even up to date)
 * Mkaysi noticed that that it's not up-to-date too.
<Mkaysi> It's missing you and Myrtti
<Myrtti> huhwhat
<Mkaysi> The factoid !staff
<Myrtti> right
 * Fuchs hands Myrtti a ball of yarn
<Myrtti> oooo yarn
<Mkaysi> By the way, is !staff normal factoid or does it cause alert to somewhere like !ops ?
<Fuchs> Mkaysi: as said, it will print a list of possible staff names, to highlight people
<Fuchs> Mkaysi: you can try it in query with the bot (please don't try it in here, if not needed :) )
<Mkaysi> Fuchs: But will it send message to some channel?
<Mkaysi> I have tried it in query
<Fuchs> none that I am aware of, no
<Mkaysi> Ok
<JanC> *sigh*, fujisan is trolling again...
<bazhang> did he ever stop?
<bazhang> last sighted was fujisanos
<Myrtti> where this time?
<JanC> he's PaulYosef currently
<JanC> Myrtti: ubuntu-nl* & ubuntu-be
<JanC> I banned him (again)
<JanC> apparently wasn't banned in our channels when using the freenode webchat yet  ;)
<Fuchs> does he have a fixed IP address? Else that might be a bit hard to achieve
<JanC> Fuchs: I suspect it's at least semi-fixed (FTTH modems don't have many reasons to disconnect, I suppose)
<Fuchs> good
<JanC> one problem is that he's desperate enough to switch providers / subscription type over this :-/
<Fuchs> lovely
 * Mkaysi wonders if someone is going to do something to MoriDeus at #ubuntu-fi. MoriDeus is probably one person who has been banned three times and is banevading.
<Fuchs> he appears to be in the english offtopic channel now, jfyi
<Fuchs> discussing it, in fact
<Fuchs> well. Thanks, Ponypici
<Pici> np :)
<bazhang> JanC, speak of the devil
<bazhang> he just tried to ban evade in u-ot
<Fuchs> Pici: here, take this as a piece of my grattitude: http://www.ericfehse.net/media/img/ef/blog/django-pony.jpg
<Pici> woo
<Myrtti> Mkaysi: I'm all ears for suggestions, we can ban but as you have already seen he uses mobile broadband, gets a new ip, new ident and changes nickname
<Myrtti> Mkaysi: so, what do you suggest I'd do?
<lubotu3> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-uk (PaulYosef fujisan known ubuntu troll: just tried to cause a problem in #ubuntu-offtopic)
<nigelb> Hey, don't we have a wiki on what to do when we create a new channel?
<JanC> we banned that mobile IRC provider
<Mkaysi> Myrtti: Ban whole Elisa?
<JanC> actually, 2 of those mobile (web?)chat providers
<ninnnu> Mkaysi: ...no
<ninnnu> Just no
<Fuchs> That sounds like a slight bit of an overkill
<JanC> Fuchs: he's the only one I ever saw using those services
<JanC> and we don't have time to babysit the channels 24/7...
<JanC> I certainly prefer banning those services over banning his ISP...
<Mkaysi> How about mode +r?
<JanC> and it's not like you can't install a proper IRC client on Android
<Mkaysi> Yaaic is nice IRC client for Android
<DJones> nigelb, Is this what you're looking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto or maybe this for setting irc channel flags https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/Coordination?action=show&redirect=IrcTeam%2FCoordination
<ninnnu> Mkaysi: Still too overkill just for one troll
<Fuchs> well
<Fuchs> I just had to ban fujisan from #ubuntu-de
<nigelb> DJones: YES! Thanks :)
<Mkaysi> Honvai has been banned three times
<bazhang> de-offtopic has the best factoid
<DJones> nigelb, you're welcome
<JanC> yay, seems like he's on a roll this evening...
<Myrtti> Mkaysi: and he isn't too far from realising that he needs to register and identify to get a cloak
 * Mkaysi hopes that he will register
<Myrtti> and then what?
<ninnnu> Myrtti: And after that it's trivial to ban him.
<Mkaysi> Then he is easier to ban
<Myrtti> and then when he doesn't identify to this account
<Mkaysi> $a:honvai
<Myrtti> he can yet again evade the ban
<Mkaysi> Hmm
<Myrtti> If I'd know for a fact that he'd stay banned once he's registered, I would have told him how to do it ages ago
<Myrtti> but since I know that he already knows full well how to evade the ban without an account, I know he knows full well how to evade it with an account
<Mkaysi> Doesn't #ubuntu need registration too?
<Myrtti> no.
<Mkaysi> It did when I registered
<Myrtti> only when there is a floodbot attack going on.
<Fuchs> bazhang: it has?
<bazhang> Fuchs, pardon?
<Fuchs> [17:06:41] <bazhang> de-offtopic has the best factoid
<bazhang> !de-offtopic
<bazhang> must be u-ot only
<bazhang> <ubottu> Deutschspachlige nonsense gibt es nicht hier, unless sie wollen banniert wesen. Actually, ich werde ihr bannieren anyway.
<Fuchs> I guess I have it in logs :)
<Fuchs> not very nice ...
<Fuchs> (both to german speaking persons and to the person it is addressed at)
<bazhang> I guess that works out to : we'll actually probably ban you anyway
<bazhang> since it's jokey imo
<Fuchs> it does, but it's wrong both regarding spelling and grammar
<avelldiroll> Hi there, i had to kick fujisan for spam in #ubuntu-fr today ... isn't his story one year old ?
<bazhang> years old
<avelldiroll> :/
<k1l_> he was in the german channel too :/
<JanC> and -nl and -be
<JanC> and international
<JanC> and probably other
<JanC> and pm'ing pages full to me  :P
<k1l_> JanC: got a fan :)
<bazhang> same here with the PM
<avelldiroll> so he still is a spammer / AW ... yeah, he likes /query too
<JanC> I'm used to it...
<Myrtti> incoming
<fujisan> im still protesting against what happened in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<fujisan> JanC:  just let racism happen
<fujisan> so i protest in silence now in this room :-x
<jpds> bazhang: Is that suppose to be a joke factoid?
<jpds> Oh, right, it is.
<jpds> I agree with Fuchs in the sense that it's just unhöflich.
<bazhang> heh yeah
<bazhang> touch it at yer peril
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-01
<zykotick9> does anyone happen to know, are Guest###### numbers recycled in #ubuntu?  ie. would /ignoring a Guest likely lead to ignoring another user?
<Unit193> I think they do, but in my client at least you can ignore the hostname.
<Mkaysi> zykotick9: Guest##### numbers are random.
<EvilResistance> zykotick9, Guest##### numbers are random and recycled as they're randomly hit across the network :p
<fujisan> im still protesting against what happened in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, JanC:  just let racism happen,  so i protest in silence now in this room :-x
<Staffpony> fujisan: silence usually means no text, so please feel free to continue in said silence :)
<elky> I'm not sure I follow this logic.
<elky> You're begging to be allowed to be racist?
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-25
<airurando> Afternoon.
<airurando> I was accepted as an Ubuntu Member at last Wednesdays Membership Board Meeting.
<k1l_> airurando: can you link your launchpad site. so that the ircc can have a look
<airurando> k1l_: https://launchpad.net/~airurando
<k1l_> ok, we now only need someone from the ircc to wake up  and confirm :) just wait in here
<airurando> thanks k1l_
<airurando> I'm looking for the coveted ubuntu/member/nickname cloak
<AlanBell> oh that is just for *special* people
<AlanBell> :)
 * AlanBell goes off to do the launchpad bits
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> Thanks AlanBell
<AlanBell> staff, can we have an ubuntu/member/airurando cloak please
<Myrtti> airurando: congrats :-)
<AlanBell> thanks Myrtti and congrats airurando
<airurando> Thanks Myrtti and AlanBell, I am delighted having been accepted as an Ubuntu Member.
 * airurando will wear the cloak with pride
<Tm_T> airurando: congrats
<airurando> Thanks TmT
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-26
<TheLordOfTime> I have a question... why do I have +o in #ubuntu-unregged?
<TheLordOfTime> is it because of the ubuntu member cloak?
<Unit193> You can check with /msg access #channel list, but yes.
<TheLordOfTime> any reason it's +O instead of just +o?
<TheLordOfTime> I can understand ubuntu-cloaked individuals having +o for emergency op reasons, but... autoop?
<Unit193> Floodbot? doesn't kick +O
<TheLordOfTime> ah.
<TheLordOfTime> i see.
<TheLordOfTime> well, in the time I've had my cloak, that's the first time I ended up in -unregged... guess i hit a join throttle or something
<TheLordOfTime> *shrugs*  was curious, thanks Unit193
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-27
<Unit193> IdleOne: Hey, can you do this http://pastebin.com/T0zKxEP9 ?
<IdleOne> gimme a few, wrestling windows 7 into submission (or trying to)
<IdleOne> !hi-#xubuntu is <reply> Hi!, Welcome to $chan! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ubottu> But hi-#xubuntu already means something else!
<IdleOne> !no hi-#xubuntu is <reply> Hi!, Welcome to $chan! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !hi-#lubuntu is <alias> hi-#xubuntu
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> done
<Unit193> Danke!
<IdleOne> welcome
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-28
<Fuchs> one of the IRCCers around?
<IdleOne> some rounder than others
 * AlanBell is a bit round
 * Fuchs hits IdleOne with a cactus
<Fuchs> AlanBell: short query incoming
 * IdleOne eats the cactus
 * AlanBell isn't that short
<IdleOne> Fuchs: you're lucky chu still has my pillow case filled with batteries
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-30
<TheLordOfTime> anyone on IRCC got a list of who determines ops on the ACL for various channels?
<TheLordOfTime> I know #ubuntu has its own procedure, but i was curious about the other channels.
<k1l> its the ircc for the core channels. the other channels have their own procedure, iirc
<k1l> so its the team leaders who decide in most cases
<TheLordOfTime> what defines "core" channels?
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope  lists them
<TheLordOfTime> so therefore for anything not on that list it's safe to assume it's not a core channel?
<hggdh> so, #ubuntu-bugs is not a core channel
<TheLordOfTime> i forgot hggdh was in here xD
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I guess the best option then is get with bdmurray
<TheLordOfTime> i was about to say that
<k1l> the ircc helps on other channels to manage the flags etc. but i would say that its just helping for the team.
<TheLordOfTime> in -bugs
<k1l> but maybe the ircc got more inside information about that case
<TheLordOfTime> indeed, i'll sit here and lurk like I normally do
<TheLordOfTime> i assume hggdh'll do the same :P:
<TheLordOfTime> in the mean time...
 * TheLordOfTime has to go get some silver exchanged for cash.
<hggdh> so... let's consider the call to IRCC opinion done, and wait for a response
<k1l> so if the channel got a team behind or there is a Founder listed i would contact him first.
<TheLordOfTime> the channel's founder is listed as IRCC hence my asking here :)
<IdleOne> the IRCC has "dominion" over all #ubuntu* channels, so it can name ops for any of the channels in the ubuntu name space. Team channels are free to manage themselves (including selecting ops) but the IRCC can add ops if they chose.
<IdleOne> IMHO it is more important to think of it as, the IRCC are there to help out anybody who needs/asks for help managing and maintaining channels within the !guidelines.
<hggdh> frankly I thoughtyes, I -- for one -- already used the IRCC to help re-control the -br channel
<hggdh> s/frankly I thought//
<IdleOne> What is the root question here?
<hggdh> IdleOne: who would be the "owner" of #ubuntu-bugs. I was looking at the access list, and I see hobsee and gnomefreak listed as ops, but I have not seen them in quite a while
<IdleOne> They are both old ops from the very early days, still sorta semi active.
<TheLordOfTime> can you define "semi active"?
<IdleOne> the owner from a freenode point of view of all the ubuntu channels are the IRCC
<hggdh> I know. And I do remember them :-) It is just that perhaps we (those of us that help manage the channel) might probably extent/ajust the access lsit
<TheLordOfTime> that, and we're trying to find who would approve it
<TheLordOfTime> (probably bdmurray, they have +f)
<IdleOne> TheLordOfTime: They are half active when they are on irc.
<TheLordOfTime> (unless IRCC has control of their ACL)
<TheLordOfTime> s/their/the/
<hggdh> yeah, I will touch bases with bdmurray on Monday
<IdleOne> ah, well if that is all you need leave a message in here (already done) and someone can help get you sorted.
<hggdh> aye aye :-)
<IdleOne> Dismissed!
 * hggdh salutes & leaves, before the OIC can come up with a Brand New And Improved Idea
<harris> what does being an op entail
<harris> what does being an op entail
#ubuntu-irc 2013-03-31
<jokrebel> Hi
<bazhang> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-24
<jose> AlanBell: hey, can we get meetingology to join #ubuntu-us-az
<MooDoo> morning all
<AlanBell> jose: done
<jose> AlanBell: thank you
<jose> AlanBell: actually, it's not there
<AlanBell> yeah, I wasn't logged in, is it there now?
<jose> yeppers, thanks! :)
<MooDoo> hello all
 * jussi waves to MooDoo
<MooDoo> hi jussi
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-25
<MooDoo> hello all
<elfy> hi - are there any ops in here can deal with an ubuntu cloak for PartisanEntity
<Fuchs> elfy: you'd need both the IRCC and a staffer,
<Fuchs> elfy: plus I think it tends to work better if the future cloakee is actually asking. They at least certainly need to be around-ish to confirm to the staffer
<elfy> they are - just remembering how to IRC
<Fuchs> ah :)
<PartisanEntity> i asked on #freenode but it seems not one is around right now :)
<Fuchs> oh, there is at least one staffer active,
<elfy> that was for a different cloak PartisanEntity
<Fuchs> but for the ubuntu cloak you'd also need someone from the IRCC
<PartisanEntity> oh i see elfy, man im confused now :)
<elfy> I don't really want to have to sort the access list for the forum channel out twice
<elfy> PartisanEntity: :)
<Fuchs> hm?  If you are doing access list entries based on cloaks, you are probably doing something wrong
<Fuchs> unless you do mass ones, like  /ubuntu/member/*
<elfy> yea - it's the forum mods channel
<Fuchs> ah
<elfy> we do it like that - don't ask me why :)
<elfy> the ways of irc are arcane :p
<PartisanEntity> ok its time for me to hit the sack, thanks again for your kind help elfy
<elfy> PartisanEntity: ok - well I'm about tomorrow - but just come back here and ask again
<Fuchs> anyway, just wait for an IRCC member, have your launchpad page (with the ubuntu membership) at hand, have them confirm it, have a staffer set it -> don
<Fuchs> *done
<PartisanEntity> ok thanks will do
<Fuchs> (optionally make sure your client is configured to use http://freenode.net/sasl/ so you are authenticated on connect, especially helpful when that channel is an internal one where you can only join when identified)
<PartisanEntity> im using empathy, does it do that ?
<Fuchs> not entirely sure, as I am not very fond of IM clients for IRC. If it doesn't, there is an alternative which works in most cases, that is setting    youraccountname:yourpassword   (including the colon) as the server password
 * elfy looked at sasl in hexchat - seems I need to use it on primary nick and this isn't the primary nicjs
<PartisanEntity> thanks Fuchs, ill look into this all a little more
<Fuchs> elfy: technically you don't have to be _on_ the primary nick, but you need to specify the primary nick. Some clients don't allow you to do that (which is silly)
<Fuchs> as far as I am informed, hexchat uses the "username"  (which is also your ident, but that doesn't matter anyway), so you can just set the primary nick there.
<elfy> yea - I just get fail to connect - and couldn't be bothered to look deeper - manana :)
<Fuchs> as I wrote: optional. In some cases you definitely want it, but it's not needed, just recommended :)
<elfy> Fuchs: then it wants to use that nick - which is sitting in an irssi instance for me - I complicate matters :p
<elfy> anyway - partisan has gone and will be fine I am sure - I'll leave here now
<elfy> nice to speak Fuchs :)
<Fuchs> :)  Have a nice day
<elfy> :)
<hggdh> oh, I missed them
<IdleOne> no patience
<hggdh> anyway, partisanEntity did not provide us with the LP link...
 * hggdh goes back to work
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-26
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-27
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-28
<qengho> Hi all. May I have a cloak?  ubuntu/member/cmiller ?   https://launchpad.net/~cmiller
<jose> qengho: hey! to have an ubuntu member cloak you need to be one, you can check the details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<qengho> jose: Oh. May I ask what detail indicates I'm not already?
<jose> qengho: your Launchpad page, you're not on the ~ubuntumembers team :)
<qengho> Oh.
<jose> @ubuntu.com email addresses that are aliases from @canonical.com's are considered cheating!
<jose> :P
<jose> (just kidding)
 * qengho cheats.
<qengho> jose: the best part of asking here is already being in the group photo on the Membership wiki page.
<jose> qengho: oh, you were at UDS-R?
<jose> I was too!
<qengho> Yes.  I missed like two UDS since K.
<qengho> jose: I'd never seen a windmill in person, and there was one in the parking lot.  Wtf, Denmark?
<Unit193> 0_o
<Unit193> We've missed our exit because we were looking over at about 30 of them (or more.)
<jose> qengho: oh, I could see that from my hotel window :P
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-03-30
<dkessel> hello. i have an ubuntu cloak but i am not a member of the launchpad team "ubuntu cloaked people". is there a way to fix that?
<IdleOne> dkessel: it took about 3 months for me to get mine in the mail
<IdleOne> maybe it was 4
<IdleOne> the certificate that is
<dkessel> IdleOne: ok... so it may arrive any day now ;D
<IdleOne> /may/
<IdleOne> let me check why you are not in the cloaked people group if i can
<dkessel> or in may :)
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> doesn't appear like you were ever added to that team, probably just a mistake. Pici Tm_T hggdh can you add https://launchpad.net/~dkessel to ~ubuntu-irc-cloaks
<IdleOne> I could do it but I am technically no longer on the IRCC and I shouldn't being adding people to teams even though I can.
<hggdh> IdleOne, dkessel: just a sec
<hggdh> dkessel: done
<IdleOne> thank you hggdh
<dkessel> thank you hggdh, IdleOne
<hggdh> you are all welcome :-)
<IdleOne> so yeah, the certificate might take some time depending on where sabdfl is in the world and stuff
<hggdh> IdleOne: can we have a quick chat?
<IdleOne> sure
#ubuntu-irc 2015-03-23
<PerfM> On a scale of 1 - omg there is no way, how weird is it that there are people out there who have actually never seen the movie "The Breakfast Club"?
<PerfM> rww, EW
<PerfM> NOT MORE YOU
<Mikaela> my favourite banmask :)
<MooDoo> morning
<Mikaela> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2015-03-25
<mlankhorst> anyone from the irc council here?
<Tm_T> mlankhorst: yes?
<mlankhorst> can I request a ubuntu member cloak? :-)
<Tm_T> mlankhorst: could you link your lp profile please?
<mlankhorst> https://launchpad.net/~mlankhorst
<Tm_T> mlankhorst: do you want to keep canonical part in your cloak or replace it entirely?
<Tm_T> as in would @ubuntu/member/mlankhorst suffice?
<mlankhorst> replace :)
<IdleOne> Pici, Tm_T ^
<Pici> mlankhorst: you're all set.
<mlankhorst> ty :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-03-28
 * Pici is done for the night
 * dax raises an eyebrow at Pici
<willichan> Is this the right place to request an ubuntu member cloak?
<teward> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<dax> willichan: yep. Link your Launchpad profile
<teward> willichan: unless you've been given Ubuntu Membership status by applying, you don't get the cloak
<teward> (I think I found your Launchpad profile and I don't see you as being in the members group - thereby you aren't a member... but your LP profile being linked will help confirm or refute that
<willichan> I was told by someone that I could get the cloak by having been involved with projects though launchpad.  How would I link my profile?
<teward> willichan: you need to give us the URL to your Launchpad profile.
<teward> and just being involved in Launchpad projects is *not* enoguh for membership
<willichan> https://launchpad.net/~david-e-williams
<teward> refer to the link from Ubottu on membership
<teward> willichan: you are not an Ubuntu Member - you have to apply (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember) and be approved, at which point you are added to a specific group on Launchpad; once you're in that group you've got 'membership' status, and then can get the cloak.  it's not available unless you've gone through the membership process and been approved and granted membership
<teward> (at least, as I understand it)
<willichan> teward: thank you.  I will read further on it.
<hggdh> teward: you are correct
<teward> hggdh: thanks for the confirmation :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-03-30
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, dax said: !forget brokenflash
<dax> ubottu: forget brokenflash
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> ubottu: forget flashissue
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> ubottu: forget flashissues
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> Pici: can we get ubottu in #ubuntu-discuss so i stop forgetting that we don't have ubottu in #ubuntu-discuss
<dax> not a serious request but still :(
<Pici> dax: I'm working on a plan to get all the bots properly synced up to the factoids databse.
<Pici> so they can take edits from anywhere
<dax> not 100% sure i remember right, is the reason for multiple ubots that ubottu can't handle all the channels?
<elky> that was the case back in 2009 or so. may not be so true anymore?
<dax> ubottu: no, fan is <alias> lm-sensors
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<elky> it's probably on a vps that would have cost like 500/mo back in 2009 :P
<dax> !fstab =~ s,http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html,http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html,
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !binarydriver =~ s/Ati/AMD/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !undelete =~ s/ -.*$//
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<dax> !documentation =~ s,http://rute.2038bug.com,https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf,
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !no, defrag is <reply> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases. However, there is an online defragmentation tool available if needed. For more information, see `man e4defrag`
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<Unit193> dax: Also, ubottu has bantracker, the others don't.
 * guntbert could sit here and watch for hours dax straighten out ubottu's brain
<dax> Unit193: erk, forgot about that. I assume there isn't a configuration for which channels are bantracked, it's just everything she's in?
<Unit193> dax: In theory you should be able to with plugins.Bantracker.enabled, buuut..
#ubuntu-irc 2016-03-31
<dax> !svn =~ s/tigris/apache/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !alot =~ s,- .*$,- http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html,
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !forget thunderbird
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> !forget fluxbuntu
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> !forget fluxubuntu
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> !no, xorg.conf is <alias> xorgconf
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> Pici: we definitely lost a bunch of ubottu.com/y/ pages at some point
<Pici> dax: we did, but I thought I cleaned them up.
<Pici> Maybe I asked others to do it and they never did though...
<dax> my PM window with lotuspsychje is heavily implying they weren't cleaned
<dax> i'm replacing with longlinks unless absolutely necessary
<Pici> okay
<dax> !xorgconf =~ s,|.*$,For Ubuntu-specific documentation and more information, see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config,
<ubottu> Too many (or not enough) delimiters
<dax> !xorgconf =~ s^|.*$^For Ubuntu-specific documentation and more information, see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config^
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !xorgconf
<ubottu> xorgconf is For Ubuntu-specific documentation and more information, see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config<reply> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu
<dax> okay, ^ is not good delimiter
<dax> !no, xorgconf is <reply> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. For Ubuntu-specific documentation and more information, see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !forget ie4linux
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> !forget ies4linux
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<Pici> dax: thanks for cleaning things up :)
<Mikaela> !mint-#ubuntu-fi
<ubottu> Linux Mint ei ole Ubuntun tuettu rinnakkaisjakelu. Ole hyvä ja hae tukea kanavalta #linuxmint-help palvelimella irc.spotchat.org
<Mikaela> could you replace that is ?
<Mikaela> could you replace that  ? with ä
<dax> !-mint-#ubuntu-fi
<ubottu> mint-#ubuntu-fi has no aliases - added by IdleOne on 2012-06-09 17:44:55
<dax> !no, mint-#ubuntu-fi is <reply> Linux Mint ei ole Ubuntun tuettu rinnakkaisjakelu. Ole hyvä ja hae tukea kanavalta #linuxmint-help palvelimella irc.spotchat.org
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !forget cinelerra
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> Pici: as far as thanks go, most of this is lotuspsychje, I'm just finding alternate URLs as needed and doing the bot invocation
<dax> he's the one trawling through the db
<dax> !forget screenlet
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> !forget screenlets
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> !cvs =~ s,https://www.cvshome.org/,http://www.nongnu.org/cvs/,
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !lfs =~ s,(www.linuxfromscratch.org),( http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ ),
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> oops
<dax> !no, lfs is <reply> LFS is Linux From Scratch ( http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ ) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !no, bitchx is <reply> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://bugs.debian.org/451373 ). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<ubottu> Debian bug 451373 in ftp.debian.org "RM: ircii-pana -- RoQA; security issues, abandoned upstream, unmainted" [Normal,Open]
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !forget gdesklet
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> !forget gdesklets
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> !no, quake is <reply> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/Quake4FrontPage/ for details
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !freespeech =~ s/ See.*$//
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<Mikaela> dax: thanks :)
<dax> !autostart =~ s/. For LXDE see.*$//
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !forget shiretoko
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> !forget quietirssi
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> oh, nope, alias is better idea
<dax> !unforget quietirssi
<ubottu> I suddenly remember quietirssi again, dax
<dax> !no, quietirssi is <alias> quietirc
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !no, quietxchat is <alias> quietirc
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !forget opendns
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> !currentissues
<ubottu> The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight, read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<dax> lol ^
<dax> !forget currentissues
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
#ubuntu-irc 2016-04-02
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, dax said: !no, discuss is <reply> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<dax> ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<dax> !no, discuss is <reply> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !debdiff =~ s,developer.ubuntu.com/packaging,packaging.ubuntu.com,
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !podcast-#ubuntu-uk =~ s/podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntupodcast.org/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !forget emesene
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> !bofh =~ s,http://bofh.ntk.net,https://bearbin.net/bofh,
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !forget ichthux
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> !kdesvn =~ s,Sources,Sources/en,
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !no, xmir is <reply> XMir is an X server that runs on top of Mir. It permits applications that know how to speak the X protocol but don't know how to speak to Mir (ie, approximately all of them at present) to run in a Mir-based environment. ( http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/26254.html )
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> (that was a formatting update not a content one)
<dax> !no, server-network is <reply> For help setting up networking on Ubuntu Server, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !forget kopete-icq-aim
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
#ubuntu-irc 2016-04-03
<SonhadorPR> Hello all! Greetings from Puerto Rico! I am the "official/un-official" Admin of www.ubuntu-pr.org, Twitter: Ubuntu_PR, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-puerto-rico, amongst others.
<SonhadorPR> I'm trying to get back control of #Ubuntu-PR, but ChanServ doesn't recognize me as OP. How can I do this?
<k1l_> freenode deleted accounts form users that didnt log in a long time.
<k1l_> so maybe your account with all its op permissions got dropped? or did someone change the channels access list?
<SonhadorPR> OK, thanx! How can I recover it? when I perform the command /msg ChanServ info #Ubuntu-PR, my contact info is still there, my e-mail.
<goodfox> the original owner dropped
<goodfox> thus the channel now belongs to the freenode-staff pseudo account. IRCC can restore that for you, just wait for one in here
 * nhandler is around to help once the IRCC approves the request
<SonhadorPR> I don't think anybody changed the channel access list, I'm inside it right now, I'm just not OP, can't even change the topic.
<k1l_> we need someone from the IRCC to confirm and then the freenode staff can set your permissions again
<SonhadorPR> ok
<SonhadorPR> ok, well, I'm here! :-) Thanx!
<goodfox> SonhadorPR: your account is 3 hours old, as I mentioned, it got removed, which is what changed the access list.
<goodfox> It just did put freenode-staff as founder, which is automatically done when a # channel owner drops.
<goodfox> to avoid this in the future, try to not get your account dropped by  using it on a regular base and, well, not dropping it
<SonhadorPR> Yes, that's when I forst logged in again, after years of inactivity. I'm trying to revive the program, or find somebody who wants to take it off my hands. But I also have the problem of Twitter, FB, the mailinglist, Wiki...etc. Anyway, glad for your help!
<SonhadorPR> Is IRCC a person, a channel, a bot? How can I contact this person?
<ninnnu_> IRCC = IRC Council
<SonhadorPR> Oh. Good to know. Tell them to contact me: ubuntu-pr-owner@lists.ubuntu.com or sonhadorpr@gmail.com I gotta go to bed, I work tomorrow early. Thanx for all your help!
<Flannel> Approximately 24h until IRCC voting ends. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2016-March/001844.html
#ubuntu-irc 2018-03-28
<fossfreedom> krytarik, hi - thanks for the feedback for changing the topic on our ubuntu-budgie-channel although "/msg ChanServ help topic" doesnt display any info
<fossfreedom> ah  - figured it out fixed it - thanks!
<krytarik> Ah, cool!
<krytarik> What client btw?
<wxl> ii?
 * wxl ducks
<krytarik> Yup, the bestest one! \o/
<wxl> to be fair, that's the fancy "big brother" of sic. <250 LoC.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-03-30
<mrphsxm> .-.            .-.
<mrphsxm> /   \          /   \
<mrphsxm> |   _ \        / _   |
<mrphsxm> ;  | \ \      / / |  ;
<mrphsxm> \  \ \ \_.._/ / /  /
<mrphsxm> '. '.;'    ';,' .'
<mrphsxm> './ _    _ \.'
<mrphsxm> .'  a __ a  '.
<mrphsxm> '--./ _,   \/   ,_ \.--'
<mrphsxm> ----|   \   /\   /   |----
<mrphsxm> .--'\   '-'  '-'    /'--.
<mrphsxm> _>.__  -- _.-  `;
<mrphsxm> .' _     __/     _/
<mrphsxm> /    '.,:".-\    /:,
<mrphsxm> |      \.'   `""`'.\\
<mrphsxm> '-,.__/  _   .-.  ;|_
<mrphsxm> /` `|| _/ `\/_  \_|| `\
<mrphsxm> |    ||/ \-./` \ / ||   |
<mrphsxm> \   ||__/__|___|__||  /
<mrphsxm> \_ |_Happy Easter_| /
<mrphsxm> jgs .'  \ =  _= _ = _= /`\
<mrphsxm> /     `-;----=--;--'   \
<mrphsxm> \    _.-'        '.    /
<mrphsxm> `""`              `""`
<mrphsxm> L0DE AND CHRON FROM #LRH & L0DE RADIO HOUR (IRC.EFNET.ORG) WANTED TO SAY HAPPY EASTER!!
<mrphsxm> krytarik m4v DalekSec souther Zic apw hyperair jose Pici slickymaster ubot93 niko Unit193 tomaw_ caveat lubotu1 lubotu2 nhandler setuid hggdh phunyguy ubot9 mhall119 lubotu3 ubot5 DJones fossfreedom avelldiroll Spydar007 Pricey sakrecoer wxl el ubuntulo1 ikonia bashfulrobot jamespage Nafallo nottrobin popey mariogrip niemeyer ubottu markthomas Flannel Tm_T ddstreet acheronuk mitya57 ninnnu Lausefuchs aisrael pleia2
<wxl> man, i thought they were working together. that would have been cool. now it's just lame.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-03-31
<ubot5> Ender948 called the ops in #ubuntu-quality ()
<Unit193> Ender948: Would you mind not playing around?
<Ender948> Im not
<Unit193> Yes, you are.
<Ender948> but I wont do it
<Ender948> I wont play around even though I wasnt playing around to begin with
#ubuntu-irc 2020-03-24
<Unit193> !info firefox focal
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 74.0+build3-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 50375 kB, installed size 196462 kB
<Unit193> !info xfce4-screensaver focal
<ubottu> xfce4-screensaver (source: xfce4-screensaver): screen saver and locker that is integrated with the xfce4 desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-1 (focal), package size 183 kB, installed size 968 kB
<Unit193> !info xfce4-screensaver unstable
<ubottu> xfce4-screensaver (source: xfce4-screensaver): screen saver and locker that is integrated with the xfce4 desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.3-2 (unstable), package size 254 kB, installed size 1010 kB
<Unit193> !info firefox unstable
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Mozilla Firefox web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 67.0.3-1 (unstable), package size 43989 kB, installed size 167845 kB
<Unit193> Well, isn't that quite odd.
<Unit193> ubot93: info firefox unstable
<ubot93> firefox (74.0-1, unstable): Mozilla Firefox web browser. In component main, is optional. Built by firefox. Size 50,066 kB / 189,232 kB
